# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  New Whataburger on Douglas and 29th

## WilliamTell

Drove by it today. I hate to say it but im way too personally excited about this.

Yeah there are better burgers in the metro (tuckers comes to mind), but IMHO whataburger typically makes a pretty good burger for the price.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Drove by it today.* I hate to say it but im way too personally excited about this*.
> 
> Yeah there are better burgers in the metro (tuckers comes to mind), but IMHO whataburger typically makes a pretty good burger for the price.


You and me both.

It's not far from home, and right by work...Plus, I work nights, and they're 24x7. I can see them contributing to the delinquency of my beltline  :Wink:

----------


## bombermwc

Now if we could only get a Krystal....mmmm

----------


## usmbubba

> Now if we could only get a Krystal....mmmm


I was born and raised in Mississippi, and I would die for a Krystal here !!!!!

----------


## WilliamTell

> Now if we could only get a Krystal....mmmm


I had 4 krystal burgers a few months back and it was great. 

For me they are like coney island, a few are so good but once you cross that invisible line they go from delicious to disgusting.

----------


## ThomPaine

After a nearly 30 year absence from my diet, my wife and I stopped at the Moore store on the way home from Norman late one evening a couple months ago.  Since then, I've eaten their burgers four times.  Always the same thing, but their burgers are pretty good if you're just needing fast food!

----------


## Bimmerdude

A new Whataburger will be a nice treat for the Tinker (mainly Bldg 3001) lunchtime traffic.  We're somewhat limited on what we can eat, especially with a 45 minute lunch period.

----------


## Roger S

> Now if we could only get a Krystal....mmmm


I'd settle for a Krystal but I'd rather have a White Castle.  :Wink:

----------


## bombermwc

Bleh....you know you can get White Castle frozen at Crest, right? But yuk.

----------


## Roger S

> Bleh....you know you can get White Castle frozen at Crest, right? But yuk.



Well yeah... I can get a lot of things frozen at Crest.  :Wink:

----------


## Watson410

I drove by today..... IT'S OPEN!!!!!!!

----------


## okcboomer

Whataburger on Reno is now closed.

----------


## mmonroe

> Whataburger on Reno is now closed.


Noticed that the other day.. wasn't sure if they were remodeling, as it looks like it was taped up and being painted white, but.. it looks like now, it's just closed.  I wonder if lifechurch is going to acquire the property...

----------


## Cocaine

Yeah the Whataburger on Reno is closed now. Kind of disappointing when you show up and want a burger at 1:00 AM and realize "it's gone". I guess I didn't the realize the new one on Douglas replaced the closed one.

----------


## bombermwc

Hm. I was wondering if that was going to happen since they're not often that close to one another.

----------


## mmonroe

Good point @bombermwc I wonder if the amount of business to the new also affected the closing of the second..

----------


## okcboomer

Granted I didn't get by there much, but when I did it seemed fairly busy.  Kind of strange how quickly everything got painted and boarded up.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I've eaten at this Whataburger several times now...The staff is the friendliest of any Whataburger I've ever been to. Never borked up my order either.

The Taco Bell across the street is the same way. Oddly friendly and competent staff.

I think they're all on drugs personally. Nobody's that happy working fast food.

----------


## Dubya61

> I've eaten at this Whataburger several times now...The staff is the friendliest of any Whataburger I've ever been to. Never borked up my order either.
> 
> The Taco Bell across the street is the same way. Oddly friendly and competent staff.
> 
> I think they're all on drugs personally. Nobody's that happy working fast food.


Although that particular Taco Bell is somewhat better than others, the chain as a whole gets my order right about 5% of the time.

----------

